# Does anyone change/check transmission oil/fluid



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a '97 PowerShift 1028 and just went through a pretty thorough servicing and things are going well (thanks Powershift93). 

Question: My machine has a transmission and not friction plate. Am I supposed to check/change the fluid in that tranny? If so, with what?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE ONLY WAY TO CHECK OR CHANGE IT IS TO PULL THE TRANS OUT AND TAKE IT APART. IT USES LUPIPLATE MAG 1 GREASE.


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm. thanks for the ...43rd time .

It seems to be running well, probably no sense taking it out on the hunch that it might need a change?

Have a great weekend, Mahalo Man.

Jay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I GUESS U FINALLY GOT SNOW THERE IN MASS TUCKY????


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not much, unfortunately. I'd like to see a good 12-18" dump. Nothing on the horizon.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALL WE GET IS 2-4 INCHS OF FLUFF. FOLLOWED BY WIND GUSTS OF 50MPH. -40 DEGREE WINDCHILLS


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What type and weight of oil did you go with. After posting that question????:d


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have not done the motor oil yet. I'm torn between your recommend and the other "do what Tecumseh says, 5/30". It s a tough one, I personally doubt that using Tecumseh oil is radically different than any other.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE 10/30 SYNTHEIC WILL HOLD UP BETTER UNDER DIFFERENT OPERATING CONDITIONS THAN. 5/30. THE 10/30SYNTHEIC OIL FLOWS THE SAME AS THE 530 BUT HAS WAY BETTER PROTECTION. I RUN THE 10/30 SYN IN BOTH BLOWERS, LAWN MOWER AND MY 26,000 WATT GENERATOR THAT HAS A 30HP V-TWIN ON IT. AND MY CAR WHEN IT EVER GETS OUT OF THE BODY SHOP. ONE OF THESE DAYS I WILL GET THAT DRAGON WARE THING. MAHALO


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"THE 10/30 SYNTHEIC OIL FLOWS THE SAME AS THE 5/30"

*_You can say that, you can believe that but it doesn't make it right. Science and the oil industry and the chemists would say your opinion doesn't hold up to fact.

This site is where you want to try and post that, good luck. 
This thread is about the difference in cold: What is the difference between Mobil 1 5W30 and Mobil 1 10W30? | Passenger Car Motor Oil (PCMO) - Gasoline Cars/Pickups/Vans/SUVs | Bob Is The Oil Guy

If you google "what's the difference"
https://www.google.com/#q=difference+between+5w30+and+10w30
They all say pretty much the same thing. 5/30 flows BETTER at colder temps.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I COULD BE WRONG ON THE FLOW ISSUE. BUT I WILL RUN 10/30 SYNTHEIC ANYDAY 4 THE PROTECTION ISSUE


----------

